

For Apple, Pressure Builds Over App Store Fraud - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/16/technology/pressure-on-apple-builds-over-app-store-fraud.html

======
ChrisLTD
The thing that gets me is that these fraudulent apps are showing up on the App
Store's highest grossing apps list. What's the point of all these App Store
rules and the 30% cut if they aren't even going after highly visible
offenders?

------
rmah
For me, the money quote in the article was "It's a change for Apple, which was
once criticized for its micromanaging of the App Store. Now the problem is not
too much control, but too little."

------
signalsignal
These problems aren't going to just go away on their own. Apple needs to step
up to the plate.

------
janaboruta
Security breaches are no joke.

